# Psychiatric Concerns. Which Doctor to get the form from?



## rexar12345 (4 Nov 2021)

Good Day All,

In January 2018 I was diagnosed with major depressive disorder and put on cipralex after the death of a close family member and the combination of bullying.

Now I didn't recall telling my doctor this, but apparently in March 2018 the doctor told me I had “passive suicidal ideations”

I was taken off the medication in October 2019 and since then I have graduated and worked, etc.

I am getting the psychiatric evaluation form filled out by my doctor after disclosing my antidepressant usage at my CFRC. I did not remember telling him anything about suicidal ideations but he says it’s in his files.  However, he signed the paper saying that there is no need for follow up and that I am not at risk of self harm or harm to others.

At the bottom, he also wrote that “OP has been off all medication for over 2 years and has done well”

The doctor who prescribed me this medication and monitored everything is my university doctor who specializes in family medicine.  He is the one who has filled out the forms clearing me and he is also writing a letter for me to submit saying that I have no more signs of depression.

Now even though it’s been over 2 years since I’ve touched any medication, I want to do whatever I can to make my medical go through the first time.

Should I arrange for a psychiatric evaluation through my doctor as further proof that I am off all medication and off of depression or should I wait until I hear from Ottawa?

I emailed the med tech who conducted my medical to mention this and ask whether I should get a psychiatrist to clear me as well but they didn’t reply to me.


----------



## glxsskingdxm (14 Nov 2021)

Though it may not hurt to have the reports  I wouldn’t schedule anything until you know you need them. If more information is needed, you’ll hear back from the RMO stating such anyway, and if you’re rejected, the steps to appeal (if eligible) will be provided to you.

Good luck!


----------



## rexar12345 (14 Nov 2021)

Is it possible to be declared med unfit with no appeal opportunity?


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2021)

You're best to have the person treating you fill out the form; getting a psychiatric assessment would help, but good luck trying to find a primary care psychiatrist in most parts of Canada for a non-emergent appointment that'll see you within 6-9 months.  Don't go to a walk in to get someone who doesn't know you to fill out the form - the RMO will just look at that part that says "How long has this patient been under you care?" with an answer of "Today" and take that for what it's worth.

There are conditions that will automatically disqualify you for service, with no opportunity for appeal.


----------



## rexar12345 (15 Nov 2021)

Ok that’s what I did. My doctor filled out the form. He also wrote a separate letter talking about how I’ve been off everything for 2 years + and that I am mentally and physically in excellent shape.


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2021)

rexar12345 said:


> Ok that’s what I did. My doctor filled out the form. He also wrote a separate letter talking about how I’ve been off everything for 2 years + and that I am mentally and physically in excellent shape.


That will likely be helpful.


----------

